# asc low cost or free webinars?



## mad_one80 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm new to ASC coding and am trying to learn all I can....I was wondering if anyone knows of any low-cost or free webinars particularly targeting the coding aspect of ASC?

i have already registered with the ASC asso...but would love any other useful/informative links to help clarify coding for ASC! THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## mbort (Feb 11, 2009)

beckersasc.com has some good stuff on their site as well


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 12, 2009)

*seminar*

I attended a great seminar put on last year by the ambulatory surgery foundation.  It was 2 or 3 days and covered anything that you needed to know.  There website is www.ascassociation.org., if there is nothing there listed under education, you could try calling them at 703-836-8808.


----------



## therese2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I checked this site out. How does this help someone find free or low-cost seminars or webinars? There are none listed.


----------



## delphinus777 (Mar 2, 2011)

This site has a free one......
http://www.inquisit.org/Inquisit/ListProducts.aspx?type=ceu&list=ceu&id=4

This has some lower cost CEUs:
https://codingwebu.com/user/student_reg_public.asp?referrer=53108

This breaks down how/where for CEUs:http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/obtainaapcceus.html

and of course good old Medicare, CMS and Palmetto has free and some inexpensive ways to get CEUs. 

I hope this helps.


----------

